# anybody got a GOOD hush puppie recipie?



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

i used to have a real good one but lost it after so many moves. and lately my hush puppies have not been pleasing me. and nothin is better then fryed fish with corn and hush puppies.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Might be cheating, but I use the House Autry Hush Puppy Mix sometimes. Usually add a little seasoning. Not bad. Beats alot of restaurant hush puppies to me.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Ingredients:
1 cup cornmeal
1/2 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion salt
1 egg, beaten
1/4-1/2 cup finely chopped green onion (including the green part)
3/4-1 cup buttermilk (add slowly so you don't get the batter too runny.)
vegetable oil (for frying) 

Directions:
1. Combine all dry ingredients.
2. Add egg, buttermilk and onions.
3. Mix well.
4. Drop in deep hot oil by spoonsful and brown on all sides.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

sweet! thanks!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

No problem. Let the batter rest at room temp for about 10 minutes before you fry them. You can add a little regular onion and a little celery too in place of the green onions.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Awesome recipe SL, thanks for sharing. I'm gonna have to try it one day. We love hush puppies, but have only purchased the pre-packaged mix in the past.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

MetroMan said:


> Awesome recipe SL, thanks for sharing. I'm gonna have to try it one day. We love hush puppies, but have only purchased the pre-packaged mix in the past.


Happy to help. 

You can mix up several batches and store in ziplocks and have your own prepackaged mixes.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

drawinout said:


> Might be cheating, but I use the House Autry Hush Puppy Mix sometimes. Usually add a little seasoning. Not bad. Beats alot of restaurant hush puppies to me.


Not being a true southerner I too use the House autry mix with excellant results. I also will add some Old Bay to the mix , green onions, garlic powder, to change things up a little

I have even used it as a coating for deep frying panfish instead of bread crumbs

SL's recipe looks tempting... may have to whip up a batch here soon


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Hush Puppies*

The biggest, and probably the only, complaint that I hear about hushpuppies is their greasiness. Hard to talk with a full mouth.

This can be avoided by letting the batter rest in the refrigerator for awhile while awaiting frying. If outside. use a ice-filled-pan to keep the batter cool.

The reaction between the hot grease and cold hushpuppy batter seals the outside from grease(oil) penetration. C2


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Charlie2 said:


> The biggest, and probably the only, complaint that I hear about hushpuppies is their greasiness. Hard to talk with a full mouth.
> 
> This can be avoided by letting the batter rest in the refrigerator for awhile while awaiting frying. If outside. use a ice-filled-pan to keep the batter cool.
> 
> The reaction between the hot grease and cold hushpuppy batter seals the outside from grease(oil) penetration. C2


Cool! 

Sounds like one of those great tips that Alton Brown would share on Good Eats!


----------

